# If you could meet one movie star



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

Who would it be?

Personally I'd choose Sienna Guillory 

Why? She plays Jill Valentine, she loves the games, she basically has my tastes. A simple chat would be too much

SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO MEET HER NOW.

Remember to list your reasons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2007)

Masi Oka.

1) Hiro ftw.
2) He worked in Industrial Light and Magic and worked on making the Star Wars special effects
3) He is an animu nerd

And you can meet your chick by conveniently stalking her a la paparazzi


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

I need to gain age
Get money
Find the address
Stalk

Profit 

This will take ages.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 14, 2007)

Jessica Alba...Just to touch her..Ahhh...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

the things i would eat out of J-LO's ass....YOU DONT WANNA KNOW


----------



## Solid Snake (Oct 14, 2007)

David Hayter.

1.) He's Solid Snake.
2.) He's Solid Snake.
3.) He's _fucking_ Solid Snake.

Do you know what kind of an entrance this guy makes?
this.

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				crazywhiteboy2006 said:
			
		

> everytime i hear david hayters voice i get chill bumps





			
				TyffaTyff  said:
			
		

> its DAH VOICE! *dam dam daaaam*





			
				thomm030 said:
			
		

> best voice in the world, better then my girlfriend and everything else





			
				ironviper24 said:
			
		

> OMG, THE VOICE!





			
				metalgearsolidrulez said:
			
		

> holy fuck!!! thats the real voice!!!





			
				tugfletcher said:
			
		

> david your a legend mate your vioce is absoloutley bad assed and is th right tone for snkae no one cud have ever played snakes vioce exscept you buddy





			
				Oldpian said:
			
		

> dude your the king ! god bless ur voice man totaly awsome





			
				snakegirl5 said:
			
		

> i wanna cry thanks for this





			
				GypsyRed said:
			
		

> Anyhoo... Thanks for the vid. I was great to hear him. Sometimes though, I wonder if I'm the only one that finds him to be really, freakin' good-looking. I'd probably faint or run away in shyness if I'd met him.





			
				Beyondtherust said:
			
		

> > Hayter knows that his work as a voice actor is of superb quality. Great move to present Tallarico with the Snake-voice when he knows that Tallarico doesnt like it, and get an hurricane of applause and cheers to prove him how fuckin´ wrong he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






He's also the only voice actor for the series to date who has played and beaten all of the Metal Gear games he has voiced in, so technically the same reason you want to meet "Jill".


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2007)

I would want to meet Arnold shawrtzinager


----------



## dilbot (Oct 14, 2007)

would like to meet clint eastwood cuz hes clint eastwood dammit!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 14, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Jessica Alba...Just to touch her..Ahhh...





DevilYusuke said:


> the things i would eat out of J-LO's ass....YOU DONT WANNA KNOW



>_> Guys, lets keep it a-sexual, I think the thread is more about what star you would like to meet because you like em, not because you wanna hit that. We all have our celebrity fantasies, but I think this is more about wanting to meet them because you are their biggest fan type of thing.


----------



## Gene (Oct 14, 2007)

Robin Williams. Meeting him would be amazing.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 14, 2007)

Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> >_> Guys, lets keep it a-sexual, I think the thread is more about what star you would like to meet because you like em, not because you wanna hit that. We all have our celebrity fantasies, but I think this is more about wanting to meet them because you are their biggest fan type of thing.



oh shoot! my bad.

ok then.... i would like to meet THE ROCK


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> >_> Guys, lets keep it a-sexual, I think the thread is more about what star you would like to meet because you like em, not because you wanna hit that. We all have our celebrity fantasies, but I think this is more about wanting to meet them because you are their biggest fan type of thing.



That's exactly it.

Anyways, I promise you all, one day... I'll see her in real life 



Grevane said:


> David Hayter.
> 
> 1.) He's Solid Snake.
> 2.) He's Solid Snake.
> ...



I see your points. Being a fanboy of someone/something really takes the toll since you wanna meet them soo bad 

Regarding Snake, I've been with him since 1998, MGS1 demo. Those were the days, the guy is outright awesome.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 15, 2007)

Tom Hanks - I'd like to get some box of chocolates from him


----------



## Birkin (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm really getting obsessed here >.>


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Peter Cullen

been a motivation for doing voice overs for fan dub projects


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 16, 2007)

I just tried really really hard to come up with someone I'd want to meet for an a-sexual reason but I just can't


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 16, 2007)

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to meet Nicholas Cage, just to tell I hate him and I think he sux hard. He ruins good movies and why the hell would you name your son Kal-EL..??

On a serious note though I would say I would like to meet Douglas Quad aka Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 16, 2007)

Jessica alba because she's sexy and jet li because he's awesome.


----------



## Darwithian (Oct 16, 2007)

Dave Chappelle without a doubt.


----------



## Hio (Oct 16, 2007)

Jackie Chan, He's cool


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Bruce Lee if he was still alive to this day, he was an inspiration back when i trained in Martial Arts from Elementry all the way to HighSchool, then the Army


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 16, 2007)

Milla Jovovich.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Kirsten said:


> Milla Jovovich.



I'll second that one


----------



## Cindy (Oct 16, 2007)

Alton Brown!

And Rory Cochrane, because he's my celebrity crush.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2007)

Naruto. 
jk hmph, probably Tom Hanks.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

Ron Jeremy and Gene Simmons


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 17, 2007)

^The face of seeing you as the last poster in the thread made me laugh.

I would like to meet Sean Connery as well, pretty fly for an old guy,


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

Peter said:


> ^The face of seeing you as the last poster in the thread made me laugh.
> 
> I would like to meet Sean Connery as well, pretty fly for an old guy,



oh hell I would like to Meet Sean Connery as well


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2007)

Will Ferrell since that dude kills me in every movie he's in.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2007)

Jet Li because I want to see his skills up close.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 17, 2007)

We all know Jet Li is a poser


----------



## iDrum (Oct 17, 2007)

^If by poser you mean complete badass, then I guess you're right.
But yeah, pretty much an martial arts star would be cool.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 17, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> I would like to meet Nicholas Cage, just to tell I hate him and I think he sux hard. He ruins good movies and why the hell would you name your son Kal-EL..??



Dude... Do you even know where he got that name from? He gave him Superman's REAL name....*pfft* nub...

Anyway, I'd like to meet Harrison Ford

He's been in some the most badass movies EVER!!! Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Blade Runner, the list goes on!


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 17, 2007)

I would also like to Meet Darrell Hammond, since he played my Fav Character, Sean Connery


----------



## Birkin (Oct 18, 2007)

Gkage said:


> Dude... Do you even know where he got that name from? He gave him Superman's REAL name....*pfft* nub...
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to meet Harrison Ford
> 
> He's been in some the most badass movies EVER!!! Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Blade Runner, the list goes on!



It's still pretty retarded to call him Kal-El.

Imagine how much shit he'll be going through.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 18, 2007)

Meeting Bill Murray and Robin Williams would be cool, just for the hell of it, you know. . . 
And then there's Johnny Depp . . . but let's not go there!


----------



## Felt (Oct 18, 2007)

Meeting Jackie Chan would be awesome


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 18, 2007)

Gkage said:


> Dude... Do you even know where he got that name from? He gave him Superman's REAL name....*pfft* nub...
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to meet Harrison Ford
> 
> He's been in some the most badass movies EVER!!! Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Blade Runner, the list goes on!



I know he got it from Superman's Kryptonian name.  We all know though that there are those kids(bullies) that are going to harass and tease his son because of that name.

Kudos on the Harrison Ford pick though, Who would not want to meet Han Solo.


----------



## Shawn_D (Oct 18, 2007)

Scarlett Johansson...just so I can play with her...she likes to get felt up


----------



## Birkin (Oct 20, 2007)

**


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 20, 2007)

Another vote for meeting Sean Connery. Just always wanted to meet him. Everything about him is awesome.


And they can tease him all they want for being name Kal-El, he'll still have more money then them and be able to buy/do just about whatever he wants to. Hell, I wouldn't care what my name was if I inherited that much money.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Denzel Washington or Jessica Alba


----------



## Seany (Oct 21, 2007)

Johnny Depp. 
Because he is one cool guy.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

More love for Masi Oka.

Not only is Hiro my hero but Masi is the kind of person I want to become.  

Visual effects prgrammer+ genius+really funny guy = so much win it hurts.


----------



## Keme (Oct 21, 2007)

It would be an honor to meet Rutger Hauer. I enjoy watching him play a villain, because he puts so much into the role - he is actually scary. One of his abilities is taking a character that ranges from handsome to suave, and yet sadistic all in one breath. Those are some of the reasons I admire his onscreen personalities (in films like The Hitcher, Surviving the Game and Sin City just to name a few). But Rutger Hauer can also portray a good guy with the same intensity (his performance in Escape from Sobibor was excellent). Overall, he seems to be a very intriguing person.

Anthony Hopkins also comes to mind, as another actor I would like to meet. He shares similar traits as the above. Such a shame Vincent Price isn’t around, that is a dream come true if I could have met him. The man was just awesome!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

Mark Ruffalo because he is my Idol.


----------



## o11993 (Oct 21, 2007)

For some reason, I want to meet someone with an accent. Ha, like Daniel Radcliffe (sp?) or that dude from Eragon.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 24, 2007)

Seems we both love English actors


----------



## SOLID (Oct 24, 2007)

maybe George Clooney .. this guy isn't just a movie star .. 





Grevane said:


> David Hayter.
> 
> 1.) He's Solid Snake.
> 2.) He's Solid Snake.
> 3.) He's _fucking_ Solid Snake.



sorry, my nickname isn't for sale ..


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 24, 2007)

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 24, 2007)

*Girls*
Scarlett Johansson
Jessica Alba
Halle Berry
Angeliena Jolie
( To many to name)
*
Guys*

Robin Williams- Funny as hell
Johney Depp- Cool as hell
Gerald Butler- Maybe if I hang long enough his cool voice will rub off on me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2007)

It would definitely be Bruce Lee if he was still alive.

But since he isn't then I'd say Jessica Alba.


----------



## DA Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

Denzel Washington, I really respect all his work.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 26, 2007)

Denzel Washington is a great actor. Always loved his movies!


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Oct 26, 2007)

Johney Depp because he rocks in every film I've seen him in.
 A pure awesome actor!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

From Hell with Johnny Depp wasn't that good imo :/ Good actor indeed, but that role was really fucked up.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Oct 27, 2007)

Gonna definetly have to go with Shia Labeouf.
1. He's Lewis Stevens.
2. He's Samuel Whitwicky.
3. He's Kale Brecht.

End of story. =]


----------



## Ivysaur (Oct 27, 2007)

Um. I am, like, like, like, the biggest fan of _Allen Alvarado_. But maybe I'm just weird.  
He's not even in any movies, that I know of. He's just in Flight 29 Down and some old Ballpark Franks commercial.

Um. Next would be, ummmm.... Johnny Depp rocks........... After that..... I dunno. Robin Williams always used to be my favorite. . .

Michael Jackson XDD No. I'm done. I never said anything, and, if I did, I was definitely joking.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 28, 2007)

Chuck Norris , the man himself

To learn how to grow a stache.


----------



## Sarutobi Eru Simas (Oct 28, 2007)

Megan Fox, Jessica Alba
reason: (read line above)


----------



## Kirsten (Oct 29, 2007)

Can I change mine to Ali Larter?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Claire it is


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 29, 2007)

The Legend known as Ron Jeremy

would of liked to meet Rick James while he was still alive


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

arnold or russell crowe or johnny depp


----------



## Orosnake (Nov 9, 2007)

hmmm, guess it would have to be Leonardo Dicaprio or Al Pacino.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Denzel Washington*

He's one of the best actors modern civilization has seen.
His brilliance is seldom matched.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm, i think I already answered in this thread.  But my mind changes easily.  (NO, The answer is not Eric Bana.  Don't be fooled by the avatar.)  I'd like to meet Angelina Jolie.  She's beautiful and talented.  There are tons of beautiful actresses like Jessica Alba that lack talent.  And talented actresses like Zellwegger that lack beauty.  She has both.  And she is a humanitarian.  She would be my choice.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 11, 2007)

Valid point. I definitely see what you're getting at.


----------



## Ivysaur (Jan 30, 2008)

FREDDIE HIGHMORE! I love Freddie Highmore!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2008)

Zachary Quinto

(AKA Sylar )


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 30, 2008)

Probably Adam Sandler or Jackie Chan.  Or maybe even the man himself, Sean Connery.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 30, 2008)

Michael Jordan!! Space Jam for the motherfuckin win!!!


----------



## Denji (Jan 31, 2008)

Tom Hanks or Edward Norton


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Feb 1, 2008)

Johnny Depp, he's amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

Living: Javier Bardem
Dead: Gregory Peck


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

Mark Ruffalo, I've admired the guy for years now.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 1, 2008)

Adam West. A true legend.


----------



## Disturbia (Feb 1, 2008)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Jeff (Feb 1, 2008)

Ziyi Zhang or Jackie Chan, simply because of the strides they have made in the movie industry.  I saw Jackie Chan before but never met him, and Ziyi Zhang is like my obsession.


----------



## tinhamodic (Feb 1, 2008)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 6, 2008)

Jessica Alba and Halle Berry.


----------

